# Black Stories



## Reflox (26. März 2010)

Ja vielleicht kennt jmd. das Originalspiel und kennt die Regeln schon, für die anderen:

In diesem Spiel gehts es darum, dass jmd. ein Rätsel stellt. Das es ja um black Stories geht, muss man herausfinden wie eine Person starb.

z.B. Fritz starb plötzlich auf der Strasse. Vom Mörder ist nichts zu sehen er hat auch keine Spuren hinterlassen. Doch Fritz wurde umgebracht wie ist es dazu gekommen?

Was nicht gilt ist:

Fritz liegt tot auf der Strasse. Denn hier ist die Lage nicht ersichtlich und wir dürfen Tagelang raten.

Was auch nicht witzig ist, ein Rätsel ohne Lösung zu stellen, denn das ist nicht der Sinn dieses Spiels. Achja, um nicht zu brutal zu werden, verstreute Innerein usw. werden nicht geduldet!


Zu dem der Fragen stellt:

Ihr dürft alles fragen, der der das Rätsel erstellt hat, muss immer mit ja oder nein antworten. Was natürlich weniger intelligent ist, wenn es heisst: Er lag tot auf der Starsse, zu fragen: War er in einem Haus etc.

Ich hoffe ich habe genug erklärt und fange mit dem ersten Rätsel an:

-Ein Mann lag tot vor einem Hochhaus, er war Fensterputzer. Wie starb er?-

Viel Spass beim rätseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. März 2010)

Ist er beim Putzen runtergefallen ?


----------



## Asayur (26. März 2010)

Oh, das Spiel kenne und liebe ich <3

War es vor seinem eigenen Haus?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Ähhm...
Er hat vllt ne nackte Frau durch die Fenster gesehen, hat ein erregtes Glied bekommen und ist infolge dessen runtergefallen?


----------



## Asayur (26. März 2010)

Autsch Alko, das wäre zu genial^^
Aber als allgemein Tipp: es handelt sich zu 90% um Darwin Award "Gewinner" aber mehr verrate ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Das heißt, er ist an seine eigenen Dummheit gestorben.
Hmmm.
Hat er seinen Putzeimer unten vergessen?
P.S. : Ich glaube ich kenns Rätsel, aber kp was die Lösung war.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2010)

Tschuldigung musste weg, ich werde jetzt antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also 

@ MushrOOm: Ja
@ Asayur: nein
@alko: 2xnein


Achja werde um ca. 16 uhr wieder antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Stand er auf einem Gerüst?

Wenn "Nein" auf einer Leiter?


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2010)

Ja zum Gerüst. Tipp es war ein Hochhaus.


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

War es Mord?

Wenn "Nein" alternativ Fragen:

War es Selbstmord?

War es ein Unfall?

Wenn "Unfall":

War es fremdverschuldet?
War es Eigenverschulden?


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2010)

Ja es war ein Unfall und ja er ist selbstverschuldet.


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

So dann noch diese Frage, dann werd ich den ersten Versuch wagen: (cool, das reimt sich *g*)

Ist er gestolpert?


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

Ich habs!

Das haus hat angefangen zu brennen, die stahlseile sind zu heiß zum runterkurbeln geworden, er is auf die feuerleiter, die hat gekleimmt, die fensttern isnd kapput gegangen, diel Feuerleiter hat enddlcuih getan, er is runter, auf den NUdeln vom Nachbern in die schelben dierekt unter die feuerleiter geflätscht, die feuerleiter is ihm dierekt vor die Nase, er hat noch gesaGT 2 was für ein Glück", dann is die Feuerleiter aus den Gerüst geknallt und ihm durchs Auge und mit vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel spledder ins Hirn gefahren?????

Final destination lässt grüßen^^


Er hat ne Frau nackt gesehen und deshalb nicht gemerkt, dass ein Seil puttegangen is?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. April 2010)

ich sags nur ungern aber eig erübrigt meine Frage doch alles
wie ist er gestorben?
beim putzen runtergefallen
ende


----------



## Asayur (1. April 2010)

wie ist er gestorben ist keine ja/nein frage

das er beim Putzen runtergefallen ist, ist mittlerweile auch klar...

aber wieso ist er runtergefallen?

sehr gut die regeln gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> wie ist er gestorben ist keine ja/nein frage
> 
> das er beim Putzen runtergefallen ist, ist mittlerweile auch klar...
> 
> ...



runterfallen ist auch eine art des sterbens

gut kombiniert watson


----------



## Asayur (1. April 2010)

wenn es wirklich auf diese antwort als richtige antwort hinausläuft, ist das ein anderes black stories als ich kenne und wird demnächst von mir aufgepeppt mit nem guten rätsel^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. April 2010)

> runterfallen ist auch eine art des sterbens


Ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, erfreut man sich beim runterfallen bester gesundheit. (Es sei denn, diese war schon vorher beeinträchtigt.) Erst der Aufprall ist das Tödliche...


----------



## Soladra (3. April 2010)

War sein Tod qualvoll?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, erfreut man sich beim runterfallen bester gesundheit. (Es sei denn, diese war schon vorher beeinträchtigt.) Erst der Aufprall ist das Tödliche...



dann nen ich es halt zu tode gestürzt...
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht beschreibt das den vorgang in seiner gesamtheit zu genüge^^


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2010)

Ja aber WARUM ist er gestürzt?^^ Okay ich gebe einen Tipp, die Antwort ist so dumm, da schütteln alle nur den Kopf^^


----------



## Asayur (8. April 2010)

Ist er über den Eimer gestolpert?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. April 2010)

Was weiß ich... Er hat ein Verstecken gespielt und hat den Sucher im Haus gesehen und ist dann rutnergesprungen, dass er net verliert.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. April 2010)

Ist er aus irgendeinem Grund zurückgegangen und nach hinten runtergefallen?


----------



## schneemaus (9. April 2010)

Hat er bei einem Fenster, das er putzen sollte, eine nackte und vielleicht noch hässliche Frau gesehen, ist dadurch erschrocken, ein Schrittchen nach hinten gegangen und dadurch runtergefallen?


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. April 2010)

Hat er aus irgendeinem Grund sein Aussehen in der Spiegelung nochmal überprüfen wollen und ist dazu einen Schritt zurückgegangen?


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Hat er aus irgendeinem Grund sein Aussehen in der Spiegelung nochmal überprüfen wollen und ist dazu einen Schritt zurückgegangen?



mäh die ganze Lösung auf einmal ._. Cheater!

Nächste Frage FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (11. April 2010)

Dann versuch ichs mal:

Ein Mann liegt tot vor einem Berg. Er ist nackt und hält ein Streichholz in der Hand. Um ihn herum liegen viele Klamotten verstreut. Warum ist er gestorben/Was waren die Beweggründe für seinen Tod?


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

Ich glaube ich kenne die Lösung?

War er Sukkubuse verfallen?

Wenn ja:
Wollte er sie verbrennen?
Haben sie ihn runtergestossen?


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (11. April 2010)

Alles Nein. ^^

Tip: Es hat nichts mit Fantasy zu tun.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

War ein Heißluftballon im Spiel?


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (11. April 2010)

Ja.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

waren die Kleider in einem Koffer?


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (11. April 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Hat er sich ne Zigarette angezündet und das Gas im Ballon ist explodirt?


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (11. April 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Asayur (12. April 2010)

Sind die verstreuten Klamotten seine (also die, die er anhatte?


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (13. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Sind die verstreuten Klamotten seine (also die, die er anhatte?



Ja es sind sein. Es sind aber auch noch andere Klamotten dabei.


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

war ne frau im Spiel?


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (14. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> war ne frau im Spiel?



Nein ihr liegt meilenweit daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltet ihr bald nicht drauf kommen werde ich spätestens Morgen das Rätsel auflösen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. April 2010)

Ne Gruppe Männer fliegt mitm Ballon auf nen Berg zu, ziehen sich aus um Ballast abzuwerfen und als es nicht reicht losen sie mit Streichhölzern wer springen muss. 

Et voila


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (14. April 2010)

Verdammt. He's right!

Du bist dran (oder FFA falls du nicht willst ^^)


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

Jetzt ich ! 

Ein Mann kommt nach Hause und findet seine Frau erhängt vor. Unter ihr liegt ein umgestürzter Stuhl. Der Mann ist so aufgelöst, daß er gegen den Stuhl tritt. 10 Sekunden später weiß er, daß seine Frau ermordet wurde. Wie hat er es herausgefunden?


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2010)

Hängt sie noch am Seil, als er sie findet?


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

ja


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2010)

Hat sie noch andere Wunden am Körper?


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. April 2010)

Er ist um sie rumgegangen und hat das überdimensionale Messer in ihrem Rücken entdeckt?


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

Beide nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Ist war sie körperlich behindert ?


----------



## Soladra (16. April 2010)

war unter cdem Stuhl ein Loch im Boden?


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

wieder beide nein xD


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

es ist nich einfach, auser man kennt die Antwort ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

war der stuhl vll zu klein, als dass sie selbst hätte ihn berühren können, wenn sie sich selbst aufhängen wollte? vll hat er das dann bemerkt, als er ihn getreten hat...


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Googlen kann ich das auch xD
aber is eh richtig
Als er dagegen getretten hat, hat sich der stuhl aufgerichtet und hat gemerkt das der stuhl für sie zu klein gewesen wäre.
tjaha^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

ich habs nich gegooglet, nur vor ewig langer zeit mal gehört und mich DUNKEL daran erinnert xD


*Über 20 Musiker eines Orchesters spielen gemeinsam vor Publikum, aber niemand hört zu.
Warum nicht?*


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Spielen sie auf instrumenten?


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

ui, direkt der richtige riecher ^^ nein


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

ja wenn man das immer macht dann denkt man schon bissl anders^^

also sie spielen nicht auf instrumenten...
... ich weiß net weiter xD


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Besteht das Publikum aus Menschen?


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

ich denk schon

ich denke sie spielen fußball oder so
weil ja 20 leute und naja fußball braucht man au ziemlich viele


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Oder es sind Kinder eines Kinderorchesters, die auf einem Spielplatz spielen , während die Zuschauer vielleicht die Eltern sind?!


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

also winipek: ja, es sind menschen



rikkui: wie war das grad mit googlen? xD hast recht ^^



edith: winipek, es ist kein kinderorchester ^^


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Was googlen? xD

Zwei kleine Kinder finden einen Unbekannten in ihrem Wohnzimmer. Er ist tot, aber das ist nicht das wirklich Erschreckende. Viel schlimmer ist, daß die beiden befürchten, daß sie morgen früh keinen Spaß haben werden. Warum? (Die Lösung ist nicht, daß die Polizei durch ihre Ermittlungen stören wird...)


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

hat einer von den eltern den umgebracht und die müssen ins waisenhaus?


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat was mit dem kamin zu tun


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Kamin...
Also: Der Weihnachtsmann ist durch den Kamin gekommen und war im WOhnzimmer. Dann ist er durch nen Infarkt oder was gestorben. Da der Weihnachtsmann abends am 24. Dezember darliegt gibt es am nächsten Tag keine Geschenke.


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2010)

alkopop hast bestimmt gegooglet, das klingt so logisch, das MUSS richtig sein xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> alkopop hast bestimmt gegooglet, das klingt so logisch, das MUSS richtig sein xD



Naja, aber ich weiß nicht, ob der Weihnachtsmann als Unbekannter zählt.
Aber wie soll sonst ein Fremder reinkommen? :O


----------



## Rikkui (17. April 2010)

Der Vater der Kinder wollte sich als weihnachtsman verkleiden und dann so echt wie möglich den kamin runterkommen und als er dann durch den kamin gefallen is und sich dabei das genick bebrochen hat und die kinder den dan tot da sahn waren sie eben traurig weil sie dachte sie würde keine geschenke bekommen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Oke, ich mach ein Rätsel ähhm, öhhh...
Ein Mann hat sich freiwillig erschossen. Er wurde nicht gezwungen und hatte keine psyshcichen Probleme. Wieso hat er es getan?


----------



## schneemaus (18. April 2010)

Konnte er dadurch jemanden retten, den er liebt? Kind/Frau...


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Höst er im Radi, d ass seine Frau erschossen wurde und beschließt, dass sein Leben keinen Sinn mehr macht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Nein, es hat nichts mit aussenstehenden Personen zu tun. Er hat niemanden verloren. Er hat sich aus Eigennutzen erschossen.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

hat es wa mit geld zu zun?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Nein, es hat nichts mit Geld zu tun.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

miit frauen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Nein.
Großer Tipp: Er war nicht der einzigste der sich umbringen wollte, die Pistole hatte aber nur 1 Kugel.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*DING!!!!*

Das Kreuzfahrtschiff i s gesunken, drei männer, eine Pistole mit 1 kugel, sie haben Poker gespielt wer sich erschießen darf und wer qualvoll ersaufen muss!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Richtig^^.
Habs Rätesel bissl verändert gehabt, dass es nicht googlebar ist.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Eine Frau drückt einen Knopf und ihr Mann stirbt qualvoll. Was geht hier ab?


----------



## Rikkui (18. April 2010)

Woher soll ich das wissen? :O


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Er stand auf ner Falltür zu ner Schlangengrube?!


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Ich wette es hat was mit irgendeiner Gerätschaft zu tun^^
Ich rate ma

Der Mann wollte gerade eine defekte Steckdose reparieren und hat dafür den strom ausgeschalten und die frau ging ohne zu wissen was der Mann macht zu dem Kasten und hat dann den strom eingeschalten


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

nope
beides mal


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Hat die Frau es mit Absicht getan?


edit: Bzw. Wusste sie, dass ihr Mann stirbt, wenn sie auf den Knopf drückt?


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

ich wette sie hielt ihm ein Gewehr an den Kopf und hat dann den Kopf (abzug) gedrückt und BOOM weg war er


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

nein es war keine absicht

ja sie wusste dass er stirbt, hat aber vermutlcih nicht gedacht, dass siwe en knopf drückt

nei, kein gewehr


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

Musste sie einen Code eingeben um ihren Mann zu retten?

und wenn ja

Hat sie den Code falsch eingegeben?


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

nope


----------



## schneemaus (21. April 2010)

Hat sie vielleicht einfach einen Knopf auf z.b. dem Telefon gedrückt, währenddessen der Mann zeitgleich im Krankenhaus nach langem Leiden an einer schweren Krankheit gestorben ist?


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Gute antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hört sich logisch an xD


----------



## schneemaus (23. April 2010)

Jo find ich auch... Kann ja sein, dass der Knopf gar nix mit dem Tod des Mannes zu tun hatte ^^


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Wir warten gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. April 2010)

anscheinend wird ja das rätsel hier nich gelöst, ich schreib ma n neues...


Emma wollte gerade essen, als sie starb. Auf ihr liegt eine Stange aus Metall. Wie ist sie gestorben?


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2010)

sry konnt nicht an den Pc. Immer noch nicht xD


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

hm okay... meine frage gilt immer noch: hat der knopf überhaupt etwas mit dem tod des mannes zu tun?


----------



## Rikkui (29. April 2010)

Emma wollte gerade essen, als sie starb. Auf ihr liegt eine Stange aus Metall. Wie ist sie gestorben? 


Eine Stange viel auf sie und dann is sie gestorben.. ENDE



Desmond der Mondbär.

"Wie bin ich hier her gekommen?" 

ENDE xD


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

FAIL, Rikkui ^^ Die Stange FFFFiel tatsächlich auf sie, aber die Frage ist - Wieso? ^^


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

Na is doch LOOOOgisch, weil irgendjemand die net richtig befästigt hat!! so siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Nein... Wieso fiel die Stange ausgerechnet auf Emma, als sie essen wollte?


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

Tjaaa Zufälle gibts ;D


----------



## Vicell (1. Mai 2010)

Ihre Gabel war mit einer losen Metalstange festgebunden, als sie versucht zu essen, zog sie mit der Gabel die Stange auf ihren Kopf.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

hä? nein XD


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

Emma ist eine Maus die in der Mausefalle Starb

BÄNG



so next

*Walter steht morgens auf. 
Er stellt das Radio an. 
Dabei erfährt er von einem furchtbaren Unglück, 
bei dem 100 Menschen starben. 
Er sieht sofort, daß er für das Unglück verantwortlich ist. 
Woran erkennt er das?*


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Wasr ein öffentliches VErkehrsmittel in den Unfakll verwickelt?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Googlen is doof xP


Er ist selbst tot und flog das Flugzeug, das wegen ihm abgestürzt ist? XD


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

@solandra Ja
@Inredhel Nein er lebt noch und es war kein Flugzeug

Ich habe net gegogelt hatten gestern sowas in der Deut Verdrehtung gehabt
Als Metaller waren wir erstmal geschockt^^


----------



## Vicell (1. Mai 2010)

Da der Mann begeisterter erfinder war, verbund er sein Radio für eine Versteurung für sein Auto.
Er machte das Radio an, und fuhr ohne dran zu denken in enie riesige Menschenmenge wo ein Live Show für das Radio lief.
Im selbigen Moment wo dies passierte, fiel ihm die Fernsteuerung ein, und die Meldung im Radio kam.


Puhuhu, Fantasie ist toll.


----------



## Nerosil (2. Mai 2010)

sehr nett aber nein


----------



## Vicell (2. Mai 2010)

Ach was weiß ich, hat er damals in irgendeiner Kriegszeit in dem Gebiet Bomben gelegt die heute erst hochgegangen sind?
Davon wurde dann berichtet ->er wusste das er schuld war.


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

Hart es etwas mit einem Kurzschluss zu tun?


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Walter is Fett, als er aufstand und das radio eingeschalten hatte, hat er das gleichgewicht verloren rollte die straße entlang und hat 100 leute plattgewalzt


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Bist du mies, Rikkui XD


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

>.< ich kann doch auch nichts für wenn der kein sport macht :/
Achja wegen dem Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel, der is am ende gegen ein LKW gerollt und hat den fast umgeworfen

Ende
Perfekt wa?


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Nein, ich glaube, Rikkui, deine Fantasie geht doch etwas zu weit ^^

Geht es vielleicht gar nicht um Busse oder andere öffentliche LANDverkehrsmittel, sondern um Schiffe?


----------



## Rikkui (3. Mai 2010)

Vllt is er beim Straßendienst und letzte nacht viel sehr viel schnee und weil er die straßen net freigeräumt hat und salz gesträut hat, sind viele unfälle passiert


----------



## Nerosil (3. Mai 2010)

alles mist 

und nahe dran mit strom aber was? 
hehe


----------



## Vicell (3. Mai 2010)

Hah! Awesome Idee!

Walter ist Leuchtturmwärter!
Er legte sich abends ins Bett, und vergaß die Lampe anzuschalten, was er jedoch vergass.
Sämtliche Schiffe die die Nacht fuhren sind gegen das Riff gefahren!
Und als Walter davon hörte, wurde ihm direkt klar, er habe vergessen das Licht anzumachen. *snief, armer Walter*


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Und wieso sagte Nerosil dann, Schiffe wären falsch?


----------



## Rikkui (4. Mai 2010)

Is eh richtig ^^


----------



## Nerosil (4. Mai 2010)

Rikku googlen ist mist

Ich habe nie gesagt das schiffe nicht vorkommen 


Its right 
ffa


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

Ein Wolf steht mit einem Scharfschützengewehr auf einer Lichtung.Daneben liegt eine tote Schlange.Was ist passiert?


----------



## Nerosil (4. Mai 2010)

Sie Schlange fraß den waffenträger
Dieser lies die waffe fallen und der schuss tötete schließlich die schlange 
der wolf kam eher zufällig daher^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Kam so rüber, weil du nach meinem Schiffe-Post meintest "Alles Mist" oder so XD

Und Antwort hört sich plausibel an. Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass der Wolf den Jäger angriff, die Schlange ihn dann fraß und der Wolf das Gewehr wie nen Knochen bissl kauen wollte und ZACK löste sich der Schuss ^^


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

ich lös mal vorzeitig, da niemand auf die antwort kommen würde

ein kleines kind hat mit einer toten schlange auf der lichtung gespielt.dann kam die mutter und hat zu dem kind gesagt:"Drop or Sniperwolf." Das Kind hat nicht auf die Mutter gehört und hex hex Sniperwolf.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Ja nee, is klar oO


Nächstes Rätsel:

Sie starb, als die Musik stoppte. Wieso?

PS: Es gibt zwei Lösungen und ich mag beide hören ^^


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Nerosil schrieb:


> Rikku googlen ist mist
> 
> Ich habe nie gesagt das schiffe nicht vorkommen
> 
> ...



Ich hab net gegoogelt aber als seine antwort kam, konnte ich mich so dunkel an eine erzählung von einem freund erinnern die so ähnlich war


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Jaja, würd ich jetzt auch sagen XD Hallo Rikkui übrigens *wink*


Keiner ne Idee für das Rätsel?


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo *wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie starb weil sie sich ein Messer reingestochen hat und als sie starb is ganz zufällig die musik ausgegangen

Zufälle gibts wa? xD


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Lass mich überlegen, äh... Nein ^^


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Ist Lösung 1 nicht: Es ist eine Spieluhr, sie ist die Ballerina auf der Uhr, solange die Musik spielt, bewegt sie sich, sobald sie aufhört "stirbt" sie?


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Kann sein, dass das auch eine Lösung ist, aber nicht eine von den beiden, die ich suche ^^


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

Is es menschlich oder ein ding das gestroeben is?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

"Es" ist menschlich. In beiden Varianten.


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

Dann kann es nur eine lösung geben!
....
....
.....
......
......
ach ich hab kein plan >.<


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Nein, es gibt zwei Lösungen... Stell doch einfach ein paar Ja-/Nein-Fragen, das sind nämlich auch eigentlich Rätsel, wo man solche Fragen stellt =)


Guten Morgen Rikkui übrigens XD


----------



## Asayur (6. Mai 2010)

War es ein Mord?

War es in der Öffentlichkeit?


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

Guten mogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat sie dabei getanzt?


----------



## Asayur (6. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub wir haben die selbe Idee Rikkui *gg*


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

Spielt es in einem Theater?


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß net welche idee du hast xD


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Mord? Lösung 1: Nein, Lösung 2: Nein.

Öffentlichkeit? Lösung 1: Ja, Lösung 2: Jein, so mehr oder weniger

Rikkui: Lösung 1: Jein, Lösung 2: Nein.

Wini: Nein, bei beiden Lösungen nicht.


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

oh man <.< wer soll da draufkommen? :/
Mit deiner lösung 1 und lösung 2 irritierst mich


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

Stirbt eine Person in echt? Oder ist es gespielt?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Ja, es stirbt beides mal eine Person in echt XD


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

Stirbt sie eines natürlichen Todes?


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

Stirbt sie durch einen gegenstand?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Winipek, ich würde sagen, in beiden Varianten stirbt sie NICHT an einem natürlichen Tod.

Rikkui, mehr oder weniger stirbt sie in beiden Varianten WEGEN einem Gegenstand, aber DURCH einen Gegenstand nur in der zweiten Variante ^^


----------



## Hubautz (6. Mai 2010)

Sie wurde hingerichtet. Um Punkt 12 Uhr. Nachdem die Glocken der Kirche 12 Uhr geschlagen hatten wurde sie erschossen/enthauptet/gevierteilt, was auch immer.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Nein. Sie wurde nicht hingerichtet. Weder in der einen noch in der anderen Variante. Und es geht um Musik, nicht um Kirchenglocken XD


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habs
Sie wurde erschossen und die kugel ging durch sie durch und draf den radio, somit is er aus und sie tot

PASST! 
next...


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Nein, Rikkui ^^


----------



## Winipek (7. Mai 2010)

Sie starb in einer Bar, als sie in so ein Musikgerät viel *verflixt wie heisst das noch ...*
Ah ich habs ...Musikbox^^
Sie stolperte, wurde geschubst und viel in die Musikbox durchschlug die Glasscheibe, bekam einen Stromschlag, war tot und die Musik aus^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Nein, Winipek ^^

Ich glaub, ihr habt noch nicht genug Fragen gestellt ^^


----------



## Winipek (7. Mai 2010)

Ist sie in einem Haus gestorben?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

In der ersten Variante Nein, in der zweiten Variante Ja.


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

was hast du mit deiner ersten und 2. variante <.<
nimm nur eine


----------



## Winipek (7. Mai 2010)

Ist sie alleine gestorben?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Gut dann nehm ich mal die erste Variante und fass zusammen

Sie ist menschlich.
Es war kein Mord.
Es war in der Öffentlichkeit.
Sie hat dabei "getanzt" (Die Anführungszeichen sind da beabsichtigt)
Es spielt nicht in einem Theater.
Es stirbt eine Person in echt.
Es war kein natürlicher Tod. (Aber eben auch kein Mord...)
Sie stirbt wegen einem Gegenstand, aber nicht durch den Gegenstand.
Sie wurde nicht hingerichtet.
Sie wurde auch nicht erschossen.
Sie starb nicht in einem Haus.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Also wenn du damit meinst, ob sie als einzige Person gestorben ist - Ja.
Wenn du damit aber meinst, ob sie einsam und ohne jemanden in der Nähe gestorben ist - Nein.


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Sie hat gesungen in der öffentlichkeit auf einer bühne dann is ein leuchtdings rungergefallen auf sie drauf und vor schreck haben die dann aufgehört zu spielen also ihre band


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Nein. Dann wär sie ja DURCH den Gegenstand gestorben, hab ich doch schon ausgeschlossen.

Ein Tip: Die Musik hörte auf, kurz bevor sie starb. Und ja, da besteht ein sehr wichtiger Zusammenhang.


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Dann wars ein Kabel
Wo der Gummi abwar und sie stieg drauf und hat einen elektroschock bekomm und tot


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Hä? Was hat das mit der Musik zu tun? Nein. Noch ein Tip: Hätte sie das in geringerer Distanz zum Boden getan, wäre sie jetzt noch am Leben...


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

weiß ich net :<


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Dann stell halt Fragen ^^


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

sags einfach >.<


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Nö ^^ Ich verrate dir die zweite Lösung, aber die erste Lösung nich: Sie war in einem Fahrstuhl, wo Fahrstuhlmusik lief. Dieser stürzte ab, und als er aufprallte, hörte natürlich auch die Musik auf.

Hat aber nichts mit der Lösung zu tun, die ich jetzt suche ^^


----------



## Asayur (7. Mai 2010)

Ein Kettenkarussel in einem Freizeitpark, dessen Kette riss, da sich dadurch der Notaus betätigte hörte auch die Musik auf?


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Na dann musst du ewig warten bis jemand deine lösung herrausfindet^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Asayur, nein ^^

Rikkui: Tja dann ratet halt und stellt Fragen ^^


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

ich bin schlecht in raten 
und zu faul xD
erstma heimfahren jetzt xD


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Heimfahren ^^


----------



## Asayur (7. Mai 2010)

So, was könnten noch für Infos nützlich sein? *gg*

Stand sie zum "Absturzzeitpunkt"?

Wurde sonst noch jemand verletzt?

Befand sie sich in einer Kabine?

Machte sie das öfters, ohne das was geschah?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> So, was könnten noch für Infos nützlich sein? *gg*
> 
> Stand sie zum "Absturzzeitpunkt"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Asayur (7. Mai 2010)

Befand sie sich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit?

Oder einer Freizeitbeschäftigung?

Wenn Freizeit...
Ist es eine saisonal bedingte Aktivität?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Nein

Nein

Somit erübrigt sich die dritte Frage ^^


----------



## Asayur (7. Mai 2010)

Gibt es überhaupt eine Lösung, für die kein mittleres Quantenphysikstudium benötigt wird?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Ja, definitiv ^^


----------



## Avolus (8. Mai 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass sie auf einer Mauer tanzte, bzw. tänzelte, das Gleichgewicht verlor, hinunterfiel und sich letztlich das Genick brach.
Vielleicht brach sie sich auch nichts, sondern fiel in den wirbelnden Nether x)

Ob sie jetzt selbst dabei ein Musikinstrument spielte oder nicht, ist ja irrelevant. Geht ja nur darum, wie sie gestorben ist.

Richtig?


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Nein. Was das Tänzeln angeht, war es nicht ganz so verkehrt, aber wie gesagt, die Musik hat etwas sehr Relevantes mit dem Tod zu tun!


----------



## Vicell (9. Mai 2010)

Sie spielt russisches (grr, wie heisst das Spiel nochmal, wenn man sich hinsetzen muss wo die Musik aufhört).
Es ist nur noch ein Stuhl über, die Musik stoppt, SIE SETZT SICH ZU SPÄT HIN, wird deshalb erschossen, die Musik hörte logischer Weise vor dem Versuch des hinsetzens auf.

Nochmal genauer zusammengefasst. xD

Dieses Spiel, wo man beim Musikstop sich hinsetzen muss wurd gespielt.
Es wurde verschärft gespielt.
Tralalalalalal *Musik nachahm*
Tralalala *.......*
*MUSIK STOP*
Er/Sie/Whatever will sich hinsetzen, es ist aber wer schneller
Aufgrund der verschärften Regeln muss sie nun sterben ^o^



Muuuh, wie ich dafür lange brauchte das zusammenzuwürfeln im Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2010)

Ähm... Also die Lösung ist selbst mir zu weit hergeholt xD Dementsprechend: Nein ^^


----------



## Hubautz (10. Mai 2010)

Sie war Seiltänzerin. Oder Trapezakrobatin. Zu allem Elend war die arme blind. Normalerweise spielte während des Auftritts die Musik. Das Ende der Musik war für sie das Zeichen zu springen, einen Salto zu machen und sich von ihrem Partner auffangen zu lassen. An diesem Tag ist aber eine Sicherung herausgefallen, sodass die Musik ein paar Sekunden früher aufhörte. Dann ist sie gesprungen obwohl der Fänger noch gar nicht da war und abgestürzt.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Ich lass das mal gelten. Ist nämlich extrem nah dran, vielleicht hat die Lösung auch mal einer so aufgeschrieben.

Ich kenn das so: Sie war Seiltänzerin und führte die hohe Kunst des Seiltanzens mit verbundenen Augen auf. Wenn die Musik aufhörte, war es für sie das Zeichen, dass sie auf der anderen Seite war, sich umdrehen musste und sich verbeugen musste, bevor sie die Augenbinde abnahm. An diesem Tag hörte die Band früher auf / fiel eine Sicherung heraus, sodass die Musik früher aufhörte... Den Rest kann man sich nun denken ^^

Hubautz, nu bist du dran ^^


----------



## Hubautz (10. Mai 2010)

Ich geb mal ffa.  Ich hab die Tage nicht so viel Zeit für Forum.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

kk, dann nochmal eins von mir XD


Ein Mann kommt in eine Wirtschaft. Dort bestellt er ein Glas Wasser. Der Wirt hingegen zieht eine Pistole und bedroht den Gast. Dieser bedankt sich nach ein paar Sekunden und geht danach wieder raus. Was ist passiert?


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> kk, dann nochmal eins von mir XD
> 
> 
> Ein Mann kommt in eine Wirtschaft. Dort bestellt er ein Glas Wasser. Der Wirt hingegen zieht eine Pistole und bedroht den Gast. Dieser bedankt sich nach ein paar Sekunden und geht danach wieder raus. Was ist passiert?



Er wollte ein sauberes Glas Wasser und der Wirt ist ausgerastet?


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Nup. Wieso hätte er sich dann bedanken sollen?


----------



## Hubautz (11. Mai 2010)

Wollte er das Wasser trinken?
Und war die Pistole echt und geladen?


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, er hatte vor, das Wasser zu trinken.
Ja, die Pistole war echt und geladen.


----------



## Asayur (11. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss es, die Story kenn ich, er hatte Schluckauf, wollte das Wasser dagegen trinken und  dank der Pistole erschreckte er sich und der Schluckauf verschwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Jo ^^ Jetzt langsam gehen mir die Geschichten aus, die ich kenne. Hier aber mal ein kleines Psychogeschichtchen:

Die Mutter einer jungen Frau stirbt. Auf der Beerdigung sieht sie einen Mann, dem sie nie bevor begegnet ist, den sie nicht kennt und in den sie sich auf den ersten Blick unsterblich verliebt. Im Eifer des Gefechts vergisst sie ihn, nach dem Namen zu fragen. Eine Woche später bringt die junge Frau ihre eigene Schwester um.
Warum???


btw: Bitte nicht posten, wer's kennt, das is lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (12. Mai 2010)

Das hab ich schon gehört
Sie bringt sie um damit sie den mann wieder auf der beerdigung treffen kann.

Edit: sry xd


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

>_< Danke... Dann schreib jetz wenigstens was hin..


----------



## Rikkui (12. Mai 2010)

tut mir leid >.< habs zu spät gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*knuddel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

Pff, bin dir jetzt böse. Und wo bleibt dein Rätsel? Oder is FFA?


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

aso mein rätsel wart...
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
..........
............
...........
..........
.........
........
......
.....
....
...


Gräfin Marcia erschrickt sich und bleibt abrupt stehen. Caruso bricht sich das Genick...


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

Und die Frage dazu?


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

ja warum sie erschrickt und er sich das genick bricht :<


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wird der Standhocker vom Galgen gerade weggezogen, er bricht sich dadurch am Seil das Genick und sie erschrickt sich und bleibt aprupt stehen, obwohl sie eigentlich auf den Markt gehen wollte ^^


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

nope


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

waren die beiden menschen?


----------



## Rikkui (17. Mai 2010)

nein
naja 1ner der andere nich


----------



## Hubautz (17. Mai 2010)

Einer war ein Mensch? War der andere ein Tier?
Wenn nein, war der andere ein Lebewesen?
Wenn nein, war es eine Puppe/Stofftier/anderes Spielzeug?


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

Die Gräfin geht spazieren mit caruso, ihrem Hund. Sie Bleibt wegen etwas stehen und die Leine bricht dem Hund, der Vorrauszerrt, das GEnick?


----------



## Rikkui (17. Mai 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Einer war ein Mensch? War der andere ein Tier?


 richtig

Soladra nein falsch


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

bleibt sie wegen einem Geräusch stehen?


----------



## Rikkui (18. Mai 2010)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (18. Mai 2010)

Gräfin Marcia ist eine kleine Pudeldame. Caruso, ihr Herrchen geht mit ihr spazieren. Da kommt um die Ecke die dänische Dogge Brutus mit der Absicht die Gräfin als zweites Frühstück zu verspeisen. Sie erschrickt, bleibt stehen und Caruso fällt über die Leine und bricht sich den Hals.


----------



## Rikkui (19. Mai 2010)

noin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

Ist Caruso das Tier?


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

ja


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Wie gut das ihr bei meinen Rätsel so wenig ratet...
ich lös auf <,<

Wie schon gesagt Caruso is ein tier und zwar ein pferd.
Die Gräfin reitet auf ihm
Als das pferd dann über eine hürde springen sollte blieb das pferd vor schreck stehn und sie brach sich das genick


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

ffa?


----------



## Rikkui (27. Mai 2010)

natürlich


----------



## Soladra (28. Mai 2010)

Eine Frau drückt einen Knopf und ihr Mann stirbt qualvoll. Was geht hier ab?


----------



## Leikath (28. Mai 2010)

war der knopf mit dem mann verbunden?


----------



## Leikath (28. Mai 2010)

hallo antowort?^^ ich warte xD wenn nicht stell ich einfach ne neue frage xD


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

hmmm... indirekt


----------



## Avolus (1. Juni 2010)

Ihr bringt aber ganz schön wenig Info in eure Rätsel.
10 Posts später gibt's dann eine Lösung und die noch nicht einmal perfekt.

Macht's mal einfacher und nicht auf eine Weise, worauf sich 100 Szenarien stricken lassen könnten.

Ein Beispiel bevor ich schlafen gehe:

Eine *Blondine* (ihr wisst sicher, wohin das zielt xD) kommt in eine Bäckerei und haut mit dem Kopf zweimal auf den Tresen.
Was will sie?

lol


----------



## Silmyiél (2. Juni 2010)

2 (wegen 2mal draufhaun) Hörnchen (wg. Kopf) ?


----------



## Avolus (4. Juni 2010)

ou jah ^^
war aber nur ein beispiel.

wollte die obere kette nicht zerstören


----------

